# Game 3: Mavericks vs. Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* November 5th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (2-0)* @ *Dallas Mavericks (1-1)* 


*Previous Meetings:*

N/A


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Tony Parker (22.0 PPG - 5.5 APG - 2.0 RPG)
SG - Manu Ginobili (10.0 PPG - 2.5 RPG - 3.0 APG)
SF - Bruce Bowen (8.0 PPG - 3.5 RPG - 2.0 APG)
PF - Tim Duncan (20.0 PPG - 10.0 RPG - 4.0 APG)
C - Rasho Nesterovic (5.0 PPG - 4.0 RPG - 1.5 BPG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Michael Finley (9.5 PPG - 4.5 RPG - 2.0 APG)
F/C -Robert Horry (8.0 PPG - 7.5 RPG - 2.0 APG)
G/F - Brent Barry (4.5 PPG - 1.5 RPG - 2.5 APG)
F/C - Fabricio Oberto (5.0 PPG - 4.0 RPG)
PG - Nick Van Exel (5.5 PPG - 1.5 APG - 3 RPG)
C - Nazr Mohammed (3.0 PPG - 1.5 RPG)
PG - Beno Udrih (3.0 PPG - 2.0 APG)


*Projected Starting Lineup: *










PG - Jason Terry (22.0 PPG - 2.5 APG - 3.0 RPG)
SG - Doug Christie (2.0 PPG - 3.5 RPG - 2.5 APG)
SF - Josh Howard (13.5 PPG - 7.5 RPG - 1.5 STL)
PF - Dirk Nowitzki (22.0 PPG - 10.5 RPG - 2.5 BLK)
C - Erick Dampier (3.5 PPG - 6.0 RPG - 1.0 APG)

*Reserves:*

G/F - Marquis Daniels (10.5 PPG - 4.5 RPG)
F - Keith Van Horn (13.0 PPG - 8.5 RPG - 1.5 APG)
PG - Devin Harris (7.5 PPG - 1.0 APG)
C - Desagana Diop (0.0 PPG - 3.0 RPG - 2.5 BLK)
PG - Darrell Armstrong (2.5 PPG - 2.5 APG)
PF - Josh Powell (N/A)
C - DJ Mbenga (N/A)



This will be the 2nd game of back-to-backs for the Spurs, so it's possible they may look sluggish like Dallas did against Utah. The crowd will be pumped, and it should be a very competitive game. It might be a little uglier than we are use to, but still should be a good game. Good luck guys.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope this is a good and close game. I want both teams to play like they are alive. Defense is probably gonna decide this game


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I personally want to know why they even bother letting Christie start. He's "supposed" to be a decent defender, but IMO he's not even that anymore. The Mavs offense looks like complete garbage, and I think Daniels would help that a little bit.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Josh Howard and Dirk are playing real well right now. Everyone else are not looking good.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dirk and Devin were on fire tonight. Dirk had 34 and Devin had 22.
Doug Christies defense was a big factor. He had 2 key steals that sparked the Mavs. That was such a great game. Our next 5 games should be automatic wins.
We are now tied 2-1 with the Spurs


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

It's always good to see peopel beating Spurs. Mark my word, Finely will jinx Spurs this year. 

Good job Mavs. My Suns won too! yes.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

it's really really kind of hard for the spurs to guard the mavs this year

when the mavs have damp at the 5, dirk at the 4, kvh at the 3, josh at the 2 and terry or harris at the 1 who is duncan going to guard.

you can even put christie at the 1 and make parker shoot over him.

I still think the mavs need another outside shooter though.

the mavs are a very lengthy team. They have athletes and for once we have some size in the middle (uggh that sounded mad **** so no ****) 

they have quickness and disrupt the passing lane with that speed.

duncan did not have a good game. damp is really strong so he makes duncan work then when you bring someone like christie, howard, terry or harris down to double it really limits what duncan can do because he's really slow and unathletic.

most importantly when damp gets in foul trouble the mavs have diop (another big body) who can defend and block shots unlike going out there with bradley (who was a poster child for anyone) the team is alot diff this year.

the offensive side of the game is what worries me for the mavs. still not enough assists but it was a hell of alot better tonight against one of the best defensive teams in the league


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

josh howard played great, 17 points, 12 rebounds (5 offensive), with 3 assists, 4 steals & 2 blocks in about 30 minutes. I really hope he keeps this up so he can get the recognition he deserves.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Very good home win over the defending champs. Dirk had a big night and Harris scored 22 points in 17 minutes, going 8/8 from the field. Terry didn't shoot well, but he did have eight assists and only one turnover. 

Who could have predicted Ginobli shooting 2/11 and the Spurs bemch shooting 8/26?

G-Force


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Even though I'd prefer he'd do it to someone else, I'm glad to see Devin Harris have a big game. 8/8 from the field? Holy freakin cow, that's not an easy thing to accomplish. 


As a Spurs fan, I'll start getting worried about these lopsided losses if it happens again.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I think San Antonio ran out of gas in the 2nd half after playing the night before and coupled with teh fact that it was the Mavs first home game of the season, Dallas would play the entire 48 minutes very hard and not to mention they were a little fresh after being two days off.

That said, Devin and Josh were great. I think the Mavs outplayed them from the get go. The Mavs have the potential to be a pretty solid defensive club if they are willing to give the effort to do so in every game. Keyword: EFFORT. I would like to see if Devin can do this consistently because if he can, we will be a much better team. Ginoboli did not have a good game in Dallas. What else is new lol. I think it's some type o curse on him whenever he walks into the AAC.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

ThaWicketOne said:



> josh howard played great, 17 points, 12 rebounds (5 offensive), with 3 assists, 4 steals & 2 blocks in about 30 minutes. I really hope he keeps this up so he can get the recognition he deserves.


An excellent performance indeed.

And I agree, it is always great to beat the Spurs!


----------

